# pb synchro create ringtones !



## lefoudupuit (8 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,
j'ai installé sur mon 3GS (iOS 4.3.1) l'appli "Create Ringtones !" pour faire des sonneries à partir de mes mp3 depuis mon iPhone
j'en ai créé 2
quand je veux les synchroniser pour pouvoir les utiliser (en gros après avoir enregistré les sonneries depuis le partage de fichiers sous iTunes dans le dossier sonneries d'iTunes : vu que je suis sous Mac c'est dans Moi/Musique/iTunes/iTunes MusicRingtones) elles n'apparaissent pas dans iTunes
si depuis le finder je glisse les sonneries dans iTunes elles apparaissent dans la bibliothèque musicale mais pas dans sonneries

pourtant c'est du m4r et quand je lis les informations dans le finder du Mac il n'y a aucune différence avec les sonneries reconnues par iTunes

quelqu'un a une solution?

merci


----------



## subsole (9 Juin 2011)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> j'ai installé sur mon 3GS (iOS 4.3.1) l'appli "Create Ringtones !" pour faire des sonneries à partir de mes mp3 depuis mon iPhone
> j'en ai créé 2
> quand je veux les synchroniser pour pouvoir les utiliser (en gros après avoir enregistré les sonneries depuis le partage de fichiers sous iTunes dans le dossier sonneries d'iTunes : vu que je suis sous Mac c'est dans Moi/Musique/iTunes/iTunes MusicRingtones) elles n'apparaissent pas dans iTunes
> ...


Bonjour,
Dans iTunes  => Préférences  => Général, as tu coché la case (Afficher) Sonneries ?


----------



## lefoudupuit (9 Juin 2011)

Oui et les autres sonneries s'affichent, je n'ai de problème qu'avec celles créées avec cette apps


----------



## JaiLaTine (15 Juin 2011)

Pourquoi ne pas les créer directement sous mac avec garageband ? 
C'est ce que je fais et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis pour que itunes les détecte


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juin 2011)

Et as tu respecté ce conseil: Les sonneries ne doivent pas dépasser 30 secondes ?


----------



## subsole (16 Juin 2011)

Le mieux serait de poser la question sur leur site ====> http://appbeastinc.com/


----------

